# Sunday wade



## Chris.d514 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking to take a walk in the morning is anybody going out and need a partner or want to go out to Anahuac with me?


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

I might be able to join you...let me know where you're thinking of going


----------

